# Opera 9.5 final and Firefox 3 RC3 out now



## apoorva84 (Jun 12, 2008)

Opera has released the final version of its browser, version 9.5

go to 
	
	



```
www.opera.com
```
 and download or go here:
	
	



```
*www.filehippo.com/download_opera/
```

Change log:
	
	



```
*www.filehippo.com/download_opera/changelog/
```

Also, Firefox 3 Release Candidate 3 is out.

Download here:
	
	



```
*www.filehippo.com/download_firefox/
```

Release notes:
	
	



```
*www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0rc3/releasenotes/
```

actually, Firefox 3 RC3 fixes a critical bug for macs and there's  absolutely no change for the windows version...thats what i read here:
	
	



```
*cybernetnews.com/2008/06/11/firefox-30-rc3-fixes-critical-mac-bug/
```

Final version coming next tuesday,Tuesday, June 17, 2008---
	
	



```
*mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/06/firefox-3-coming-next-tuesday-rc-3-is-here/
```


----------



## Indyan (Jun 12, 2008)

Screenshot of Opera
*img294.imageshack.us/img294/8609/opera95uimapae5.th.jpg


----------



## subratabera (Jun 12, 2008)

Now that's some news. Thankyou very much for the update...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2008)

Opera FTW!!! Wooooohoooooo!!!!


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 12, 2008)

Opera Ftw!!!

Way to Go Opera !!!


----------



## casanova (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update. The best gets better. I am talking about opera


----------



## Indyan (Jun 12, 2008)

*From Opera.com*


> Peregrine
> We are now working on the next generation of the world’s best browser, codenamed Peregrine.
> 
> Latin: Falco peregrinus
> ...


Peregrine is the codename for v10. Codename for v9.5 was Kestrel.

Also



> In related news Opera has partnered with Baidu.com - most popular search engine in China. As a result of this partnership anyone accessing the Internet using Opera’s Chinese-language desktop browser can immediately enjoy Baidu’s powerful search directly from the browser start page.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update.

I am unable to download Opera from Ubuntu 8.04, it opens this link in a new tab & then the download even doesn't start


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a link for Ubuntu 8.04 : 
ftp://ftp.tiscali.nl/pub/mirrors/opera/linux/950/final/en/i386/opera_9.50.etch-qt3_i386.deb


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 12, 2008)

Firefox always stuck at either beta version or RC(Reservation against cancellation)_ .....


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome 
Waiting for FF3


----------



## damnthenet (Jun 12, 2008)

Awaiting the final version of firefox...


----------



## krazzy (Jun 12, 2008)

The wonders of Opera 9.5!!! 

*img61.imageshack.us/img61/5577/capture12062008083457ca9.jpg


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 12, 2008)

Downloading the final 9.5 now.. been waiting for this!!! go opera!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 12, 2008)

good one...
i, currently usig FF3 RC2
hope this ones better


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2008)

*img161.imageshack.us/img161/5803/operaaov8.th.jpg


something i always wanted


btw  is the mouse gesture disabled (default)?

i had to enable it from "tools-advanced...."


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2008)

.. I cant say anything.. I have a big grin


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2008)

All sites opening great. Ultra fast. But still Gmail Labs aint compatible with Opera.


----------



## Who (Jun 12, 2008)

Google labs work fine on my opera 9.5 , what is the problem you are getting a image will be helpful.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2008)

*www.google.com/transliterate/indic/Hindi
not working in opera


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2008)

^ Smit, Gmail labs.
s18, 



> 4. Does my system support transliteration?
> 
> The transliteration feature is only supported in Internet Explorer versions 6.0 and higher on Windows (preferably Windows XP), and Firefox 1.5 and higher on Windows and Linux.


----------



## New (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks...Time to check opera  as final is out..


----------



## plsoft (Jun 12, 2008)

The new look is damn good, thanks for the news.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *All* sites opening great. Ultra fast.



All?! Hullo? How can you miss that big image I posted above?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ no problem here.. apple site opens well


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 13, 2008)

*www.myspace.com works?

not for me.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 13, 2008)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Firefox always stuck at either beta version or RC(Reservation against cancellation)_ .....



Firefox 3 Coming on Tuesday, June 17th


----------



## RCuber (Jun 13, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *www.myspace.com works?
> 
> not for me.



works fine


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2008)

its almost two. I will download opera in another few minutes.
Iceweasel is already updated for me.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 13, 2008)

Yea krazzy, s18. Everything opening perfect


----------



## Who (Jun 13, 2008)

krazzy said:


> The wonders of Opera 9.5!!!
> 
> *img61.imageshack.us/img61/5577/capture12062008083457ca9.jpg



 YOU are using the Fit width button near the show images button , click the fit width button again everthing will be fixed , opera 9.5 is the best browser till date !!



 Edit : YAY i finally reached my 150 posts , gotta reach 1000 before i am 100 years old


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2008)

cool. thanks for the update. am downloading it now


----------



## krazzy (Jun 13, 2008)

smit said:


> YOU are using the Fit width button near the show images button , click the fit width button again everthing will be fixed



Thanks for the tip. Yes I was using that option in the hope that Opera will optimse all pages for my display resolution. I didn't knew it would cause trouble. Deactivated it and pages are loading properly now.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 13, 2008)

Any idea whats the difference between the Classic Installer at 4.8MB and the Default installer at 6.7 MB? The Classic Installer option does not come on the default download page, but comes up if you choose "Show other versions" and go through some links... And I like the new skin... Its very elegant... Though I wish there was a good distinctive difference between tabs (new, unread tab; read tab; tab being opened; etc)

Arun


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 13, 2008)

I've always loved Opera and this edition is simply great! Major problem is, people who design websites don't care how their page looks if it loads on Opera. So, this will be irritating at times. We still can't exploit Gmail's features to the fullest


----------



## Indyan (Jun 13, 2008)

sakumar79 said:


> Any idea whats the difference between the Classic Installer at 4.8MB and the Default installer at 6.7 MB? The Classic Installer option does not come on the default download page, but comes up if you choose "Show other versions" and go through some links... And I like the new skin... Its very elegant... Though I wish there was a good distinctive difference between tabs (new, unread tab; read tab; tab being opened; etc)
> 
> Arun


No diff as far as the end product goes. Ones is .msi and one is .exe


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

opera 9.5 fails acid3 at 83 in Linux.I thought opera passed acidtest


----------



## krazzy (Jun 14, 2008)

I think the new look of the Opera looks a bit tacky. I preferred the simpler look of the previous versions. Firefox looks several times better with its default theme and small icons. And of course none of these come close to Safari.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 14, 2008)

Opera's bleeding edge internal build passes acid3. As a proof of this opera had released a special build called wingogo or lingogi (depending upon OS).
But, they had made it clear that Opera wont include all of those changes before v10.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 14, 2008)

> opera 9.5 fails acid3 at 83 in Linux.I thought opera passed acidtest



Opera's public build can render acid3 tests perfectly. But it doesnt pass the test, because it doesnt render it within the time limit. Therefore, the internal(private) builds are now bent on making the rendering engine faster. So much better than other browsers which cant even render the test properly


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

still problem with heavy flash site
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/4119/82206483ba5.th.jpg
see the cpu usage


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Jun 19, 2008)

I've just tested firefox 3 ...it has improved a lot and a lot faster also....but execpt google toolbar none of my previous extensions are working in it...on the other hand the page rendering n speed of opera 9.5 is much better.....in the acid 3 test score of the 2 browsers >>>>> FIREFOX -> 71 , OPERA -> 83 ....I have been using opera for 3years n I think it is the best browser out there


----------



## desiibond (Jun 19, 2008)

and IE 7 got 4 points in Acid3 test.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 19, 2008)

I really have to thank Digit mag for introducing opera to me. I got the trial version(when it was a paid software) a very long time ago, when digit first distributed it on its CD, and it was love at first site hehe


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 8, 2008)

how to make "ctrl+b" key combo into "paste & go"

by default, it takes us to bookmarks.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 8, 2008)

Tools->Preferences->Advanced Tab->Shortcuts - Here, select the current keyboard setup option and select edit, in the search field, start typing "b ctrl" and the options that fit will come up... Choose b ctrl, and edit the right hand entry as Paste and go...

Arun


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> how to make "ctrl+b" key combo into "paste & go"
> 
> by default, it takes us to bookmarks.



it has been changed to Ctrl+Shift+V .. as arun posted.. you can always change the shortcut


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks guys


----------

